# Any thoughts on this boat



## Sawdust Farmer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a jet boat to use primarily in NE Arkansas on some of our shallow rivers and floodway ditches. I'm not looking for a hot rod gas guzzler (we have a lake boat already). I just want something that will cruise at a decent speed and not have to worry about dragging bottom or knocking the lower unit off on a log. Probably do a little fishing, but mainly just some cruising and exploring the shallows. Most of the time it will just be two adults with a medium size cooler. 

Here's the info from the ad:
2001 16' F&F Custom Boat made in Monticello,AR
2001 Bear trailer
1997 Mariner 30 Jet outboard (4 cyl 40hp)
Carpet throughout
Live well
Foot control trolling motor
New bimini with boot
Fish finder
Full length trailerable cover
4 seats
Plus the standard pitch: "excellent condition, clean, runs and looks great, etc..." :lol: 

Asking Price is a little over $4,000.

Any specific problems that I should look for other than transom condition, dents and gouges? Obviously I would have to try it out before I purchase it.

I've been looking for a boat with a 60/40 jet, but I haven't found any decent used ones for sale that weren't asking a new price. :roll: If I could find a decent boat, I'd gladly buy a new motor to hang on the back.

Thanks,
sf


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 25, 2011)

What you may want to do is see if he will take you for a test run. That will give you a good honest idea of power/speed for the motor on it. For just cruising around the motor should be fine.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it is a pretty cool boat minus the bright freakin blue carpet.  $4000 may be a little much but it will defintately fit your needs. Check eveything on ethe motor and boat and trailer. Here is a list of things off the top of my head I would check:

Motor - 
plugs - pull them and make sure there is no metal on them
inside the cylinders - when you pull the plugs, shine a light in the cylinder and make sure it looks smooth
make sure there is good compression
if the owner says he did this or that, he should have kept the receipts, ask for the receipts
do a good once over of the wires and the overall shape of the motor parts and make sure nothing is loose or burnt or anythin gout of the ordinary
ask about when the impeller was last replaced - ask for receipts
ask when the carb or carbs were last rebuilt - ask for receipts

Trailer - 
make sure the tires are not dry rotted and they hold air
jack the trailer up and spin the wheel, it should rotate smoothly will not grinding and little to no noise
grab the tire and try to shake it, there should be no movement in the axle or bearings
make sure the lights work and the wires are in good shape
how does the carpet look on the bunks? 
Are the bunk boards rotten?
trailer lights cracked?

Boat - 
does it leak?
does all the lighting work?
dents?
previous welds or fixes from being wrecked?
transom solid?
if the decks are wood are they solid or soft and rotten?
what type of flotation foam is in the boat? it should be closed cell foam

Just a couple things to look for off the top of my head. Good luck. Looks like a pretty cool boat.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 25, 2011)

susqyg3 said:


> What you may want to do is see if he will take you for a test run. That will give you a good honest idea of power/speed for the motor on it. For just cruising around the motor should be fine.



Absolutley agree. Test run will tell you a lot.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think that's a little pricey too.....but could be different in your area???

Also, having been an owner of a 1648 with a 40HP jet.....I'm going to bet you'll wish you had a little more HP. For what you described.....I'd rather have a 60/40 jet. IMHO, you can always run it at lower RPMs and get better performance than if you ran a 40HP at full throttle.

And that blue...... :shock:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd pass. Boat looks heavy, small mercs are dogs,looks like a semi v so it will run deeper.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the comments and suggestions. I decided to pass on it as I really want to go with 40 hp at the jet and stay as light as possible. I would have liked to look at it in person, but I didn't want to waste the seller's time if I wasn't serious. 

Thanks again,
sf


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 27, 2011)

That would be considered a pretty good deal around here. Anything with a jet is $4k+, that's a $6-7k boat here. I haven't even seen any jets listed for sale most of this summer.

Jamie


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Aug 28, 2011)

not too bad of price, that jet motor is worth a lot..


----------

